#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Folklore Myths & Urban Legends >  >  >  Shoe Trees?

## JohnOdin

A fairly modern phenonomen this, Shoe trees pop up in the films "Big Fish" and "Sex Drive" and I've seen photos of them on Roadtrip USA websites. 
But whats the significance (if any) of the Shoe tree?

I know about the reasoing behind sneakers over the phone line, either as a place to mark were someone died or as a place where drugs are avaiable. 

can any colonial cousions help a curious Brit out?

----------


## Belphebe

I wish I could but this is the first I have heard of it.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

i think a Shoe Tree is just a new roadie fad.

----------


## JohnOdin

Fairynuff. They do look fab tho in a intresting and artisitic kind of way.

----------


## Belphebe

I found this.


Shoe Trees. Roadside America

----------


## JohnOdin

Well theres a lot of folklore and superstion associated with shoes:
Not putting shoes on the table.
Tying shoes behind a newlyweds car
Throwing shoes after somone as they leave the house on a long journey.
Burying shoes under the hearth to deter Witches. 
Shoes not paid for will allways 'Squeak' when you walk in them.
'Red shoes no knikers.'

----------

